# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  افضل علاج لمشاكل عسر الهضم

## mohamed73

عسر الهضم واحد من اشهر الامراض التي  تواجه عدد كبير من المرضى نتيجة اسباب متعددة منها الاسراف في تناول الطعام  و الشراب و كذلك بعض الاضطرابات النفسية و الاكتئاب او التوتر و القلق  بالاضافة الى مشكلات اخرى متعلقة بالجهاز الهضمي و التي تؤثر على انقباض و  انبساط عضلات المعدة لهضم الطعام بالاضافة الى عدم مضغ الطعام بشكل جيد و  سرعة البلغ و التحدث اثناء الطعام او دخول هواء الى المعدة اثناء مضغ  الطعام و فتح الفم ، و قد يكون الالم خفيف ينتهي بعد التجشؤ او خروج  الغازات و قد يكون الالم شديد ويحتاج الى تدخل دوائي .. * افضل علاج لمشكلات الهضم و عسر الهضم* 
 لا ينصح الاطباء باستخدام الادوية الكيميائية الا في حالة الطوارئ و شدة  الالم التي قد تصل الى حرقان مستمر ، و لكن ينصح الاطباء باستخدام الادوية  العشبية او المكملات الغذائية لحماية المعدة و علاج مشكلات الهضم و الوقاية  منها كذلك كما يلي ..  * الصبار Aloe*  نبات  الصبار يوجد منه انواع عديدة و لكن اشهر الانواع التي يمكن استخدامها  لعلاج مشكلات الهضم ثلاثة انواع و هم الصبر العادي و الصبر الآسيوي و الصبر  الأفريقي و النوع المعروف هو  ALOE VERA ، و تستخدم العصارة الموجودة داخل  النبات السميك في العلاج ، حيث تحتزي على مادة جلوكوزيدات إنثراكينونية و  التي لها تأثير ملين و مسهل كما تعالج الحرقان و توجد هذه العصارة بشكل  جاهز في محلات العطارة و يؤخذ منها فنجان صغير صباحاً و قبل النوم و يجب ان  تكون المعدة خالية قبل تناول العصارة .  * اليانسون ANISE* 
 هذا النبات تُستخدم ثماره و التي تعرف بين الناس باسم بذور اليانسون ، حيث  انها تحتوي على زيوت طيارة و اهمها مادة الأنثيول ANETHOLE و التي لها  تأثير طارد للغازات و مضاد للتقلصات و المغص و يمكن تناول البذور كما هي او  على هيئة مشروب حيث يؤخذ ملعقة صغيرة من اليانسون على كوب ماء مغلي و تترك  مغطاه لمدة 15 دقيقة ثم شُربها ثلاث مرات يومياً .  *النعناع البري* 
 العشب الاكثر شهرة على الاطلاق و يعرف علمياً باسم CALAMENTH ASCENDES ، و  تستخدم الاجزاء الخارجية منه حيث تحتزي على الزيوت الطيارة و اهمها  البوليجون و الذي يمكنه طرد الغازات و منع التقلصات و علاج السعال و الزكام  و له تأثير مهدئ حيث يمكن تحضيره بوضع ملعقة صغيره منه في كوب ماء مغلي و  تركه 10 دقائق ثم يُصفى و يشرب ثلاث مرات يومياً و لكن يحذر استخدامه في  حالة الحمل او مع الاطفال .  * البقدونس PARSLEY *   هذا النبات يُستخدم منه الجذور و الاوراق و البذور حيث يوجد بهم انواع  متعددة من الزيوت الطيارة و اهمها الميريستيسين و الأبيول و فلافونيات و  فثاليدات و كومارينات و فيتامينات أ، ج، هـ بالاضافة الى الحديد و التي  تستخدم في علاج امراض متعددة و منها عسر الهضم و تقلصات المعدة و يمكن اكله  طازج بعد غسله او نقع ملعقة منه اذا كان جاف في كوب ماء مغلي لمدة 10  دقائق و يصفى و يشرب ثلاث مرات يومياً .  * المكملات الغذائي *  ينصح  الاطباء باستخدام المكملات الغذائية التي لها تأثير قوي و فعال لعلاج عسر  الهضم ومشكلات الجهاز الهضمي كما انها آمنة و لاتسبب اي اثار جانبية و من  اهم هذه المكملات الغذائية ما يلي ..  *كبسولات الثوم*
 و يتم  تناول كبسولتين من الثوم مع كل وجبة بشكل يومي حيث ان له القدرة على القضاء  على البكتيريا الضارة الموجودة في الامعاء كما يعمل على تحسين الهضم بشكل  فعال .  *اقراص فيتامين ب المركب*
 ينصح الاطباء بتناول قرص واحد ثلاث مرات يومياً بتركيز 100 ملجم حيث ان له قدرة فاقة على تحسين الهضم  *الليسيثين* 
يوجد  على هيئة حبيبات و كبسولات ، في حالة الحبيبات يتم تناول ملعقة كبيرة قبل  الاكل ثلاث مرات يومياً اما في حالة الكبسولات يتم تناول كبسولة قبل الاكل  ثلاث مرات يومياً و يكون تركيزها 1200 ملجم ، تقوم مادة الليسيثين بتسهيل  عملية تكسير الدهون و بالتالي تحسن عملية هضم الطعام .  *حبيبات الأسيدوفيلس*
  هذه الحبيبات لها القدرة على تحسين عملية الهضم و التخلص من عسر الهضم بشكل  فعال حيث تؤخذ ملعقة كبيرة قبل الاكل بنصف ساعة ثلاث مرات يومياً .

----------

